# livingston cichlid.



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a pair of Livingston cichlids. the Gy I bought them off said they were never succesful breaders But, the female is very layed back, and will lay in one corner like she is protecting it, and the male is also very protective. I haven't noticed if she is eating, or just appears to ( the tank is at my inlaws)

does anyone have advise?


----------



## AfricanCichlids (Sep 13, 2010)

are these nimbochromis livingstoni's?

your description is not good at all, what size tank, how old are the fish, what inhabitants share the tank? N. Livinstoni breed readily in proper conditions, but they are a passive fish, and need a tank without ANY aggressive tankmates. Many of these fish hide their gender as well, in other words, is possible you have 2 males??


----------

